# friction shifters with newer rear derailleurs?



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Does anyone use old style downtube friction shifters (not indexed) with modern rear derailleurs (like Campy Record 10 sp)? Do the shifters provide enough friction to hold the derailleur in gear? I tried this once with a Shimano setup about 10 years ago, and I could not get the Shimano dt shifter to hold with a DA derailleur. Any suggestions for improving this, if necessary? Thanks.


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

I have used C-Record dt shifters with new 10 speed Record rear derailer. No issues, in fact the spring on the new der. is weaker than on the original C-Record, that is shifts require less friction. Hope this helps...


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Using a pair of campy victory friction shifters with a new Ultegra rear derailleur and an 8 speed cassette... holds everything just fine and shifts pretty well.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

Fixed said:


> Does anyone use old style downtube friction shifters (not indexed) with modern rear derailleurs (like Campy Record 10 sp)? Do the shifters provide enough friction to hold the derailleur in gear? I tried this once with a Shimano setup about 10 years ago, and I could not get the Shimano dt shifter to hold with a DA derailleur. Any suggestions for improving this, if necessary? Thanks.


For me the difficulty comes in friction shifting modern cassettes with closely-spaced cogs that are designed for indexing. The old 5 and 6 speed freewheels would chatter and give some feedback when you weren't aligned quite right. The new freewheels make the chain jump to the next gear with much less warning.

8 speed is the limit of friction shifting for me, and old 5 and 6 speed freewheels still are my choice for friction shifting.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I have had pretty good luck. Never had an issue with the spring overpowering the shifter. On some setups you need a lot of movement of the shifter to get through 9 or 10 cogs.

I've used both campy downtube shifters and shimano bar ends set to friction. I put a dab of loctite on the tension adjuster with campy shifters.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Reynolds531 said:


> 8 speed is the limit of friction shifting for me, and old 5 and 6 speed freewheels still are my choice for friction shifting.


+1. 9 speed crosses the line from usable to challenging.

I found that 5 speed freewheels + friction shifters + mountain bikes are an amazingly nice set up...


----------



## rcantara (Feb 8, 2008)

*10 sp & Friction*

Currently running a 105 DT shifter in friction mode, a 105 RD (both from 1991 and 7sp indexed) with a 10 sp cassette. Isn't really any different from running 7 sp indexed. Shifting is smooth and requires only a minimal amount of tweaking. Might actually be easier than my old 5 sp Schwinn.

Of course the guys at the shop say it isn't possible, but they are looking to sell a new shifter.


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*Superbe pro friction shifters with Campy centaur 9 rr der*

on a 8-speed record cassette, a record 10 alloy crank, Sachs 9-speed chain. Friction shifts brilliantly!


----------

